# Indien, Goa, Erfahrungen?



## Sassone (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
wie es sich gerade kurzfristig ergeben hat, werde ich Ende März 2 Wochen Urlaub in Indien, Region Goa, verbringen. Da soll die Angel naturlich nicht zu Hause bleiben... daher die Frage..

War schonmal jemand dort und kann mir einige Tips geben? Welche Fische, welches Gerät, welche Stellen?

schonmal danke...

Sassone


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Indien, Goa, Erfahrungen?*

Zum Angeln??? Nach GOA?????? Der ist gut!!!:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Indien, Goa, Erfahrungen?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Zum Angeln??? Nach GOA?????? Der ist gut!!!:vik:




Na ja, es schadet bestimmt nicht eine Rute dabei zu haben!|supergri

Sollte nur nicht zu weich sein...


----------



## Sassone (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Indien, Goa, Erfahrungen?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Zum Angeln??? Nach GOA?????? Der ist gut!!!:vik:


Ich weiss schon, dass das da eine "Hippie-Kiffer-Aussteiger" Ecke ist... 
Aber wenn du wüsstest, was ich beruflich mache, wäre allen klar, das dies keine Option für einen Zeitvertreib in meinem Urlaub ist... 
Für mich wird das in erster Linie ein Kultur Urlaub, vielleicht geht man auch mal ein paar Tage baden... und wenn da schon Wasser ist, wird da natürlich auch geangelt..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Indien, Goa, Erfahrungen?*

Würd' ich nicht so eng sehen, auch als Angehöriger der Exekutive hast du ein Recht auf 'n bisschen Entspannung im Urlaub, und danach schnappst du dir 'ne robuste Spinnrute und badest abends watenderweise paar Wobbler vor'm Strand bzw. von den Felsen, da geht sicher was!


----------



## Lorenz (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Indien, Goa, Erfahrungen?*

Hi

guck doch mal was sich da im Meer so rum treibt bzw. wie da der Küstenbereich aussieht!
Dann drückst du einem Fischer einiges an Rupies in die Hand und lässt dich rausfahren,oder leihst ein Boot (mit "Fahrer") oder so.Das sollte garantiert für einen annehmbaren Preis möglich sein...


Da die Menschen da ja recht nett und hilfsbereit sind,tät ich versuchen irgendwie mit einheimischen Anglern Kontakt aufzunehmen.Oder vielleicht gibt es ja auch irgendwelche seriösen Angeltouren/-ausfahrten Anbieter in der Gegend! So teuer ist das sicher auch nicht.


----------



## Sassone (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Indien, Goa, Erfahrungen?*



Wollebre schrieb:


> keine persönliche Erfahrung, aber dies gefunden:
> http://www.goa-sportsfishing.com/
> 
> Preise sind leider nicht angegeben. Mache keinesfall Vorauszahlung!
> Falls die Tour ausfällt weil in der Zeit evtl. schlecht Wetter, der Motor kaputt oder der Skipper krank ist, läufst du womöglich hinter deiner Kohle her....



Danke für den Tip, werd ich dran denken... hab da auch schon ein paar Anbieter, kommerzieller Bootstouren gefunden..

Auch sehr interessant fand ich jedoch den Bericht einen amerikanischen Sportsfreunds, der vom Ufer Nachts auf Jacks und Baramundis gefischt hat...und  das auch ganz erfolgreich
http://www.worldseafishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23964

Deswegen wird dann wohl die mittelschwere Blinkerrute und ein paar Kunstköder den Weg in mein Reisegepäck finden..


----------



## xpudel666x (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Indien, Goa, Erfahrungen?*

Hi,

Ich war dieses Frühjahr dort und habe auch fleissig geangelt.

Man kann nicht überall gut angeln.. am besten sind Stellen wo das Meer ruhig ist und du von großen Felsen fischen kannst.

Man konnte vom Ufer richtig gute Barramundis fangen.. ausserdem auch diverse Snapperarten. Am häufigsten sind allerdings kleine Rockfishs.
Die Barramundis sind allerdings der Hammer, die gehen so ab. 

Empfehle dir ne kräftigere Spinnrute, diverse Wobbler und Popper. Achte auf jeden Fall auch auf ein paar tieflaufende Wobbler.
An den ruhigen Stellen zwischen den Felsen geht es aber auch ganz gut mit Pose und Naturköder.

An den Stränden bieten Jungs 'Angeltrips' an.. die dauern allerdings nicht besonders lang und die Stellen die sie anfahren sind nicht besonders toll (nah am Ufer). Da holt man in der Regel nur Kleinvieh raus. Ist aber auch recht billig.. ich meine so für einen 2 Stunden Trip ungefähr 6€.
Vielleicht kannst du dir auch ein wenig Schleppen aushandeln.

Die Strände fallen meist recht flach ab.. ich selber würde es das nächste mal auch dort nachts mit einer Brandungsrute probieren.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## xpudel666x (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Indien, Goa, Erfahrungen?*

In Panaji gibt es übrigens nen Laden der Tackle verkauft.. hauptsächlich Sachen zum Schleppen, aber auch viele gute Kunstköder.. falls du noch was brauchst.


----------



## Sassone (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Indien, Goa, Erfahrungen?*

Na das macht mir doch mal richtig Hoffnung!!! Nur traurig, dass ich noch drei Monate warten muss.. 

Vielen Dank für die Tips...


----------



## phido (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Indien, Goa, Erfahrungen?*

Hi, ich war 2002 3 Wochen in Goa und habe auch nen bisschen Kleinzeugs gefangen. Mein Vater ist im
Jahr immer so 6 Monate dort. Dieses jahr bin ich den ganzen Februar da und werde mein Glück ausführlicher beim schleppen probieren. Kostet für uns Europäer ja auch wirklich nicht viel. Wenn du Tipps willst frag einfach. Ich will unbedingt mal einen großen grouper fangen die sind geil.#h


----------



## fantazia (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Indien, Goa, Erfahrungen?*

Ich fahre öfters auf Goa Partys aber geangelt habe ich dort noch nie:q.


----------



## Sassone (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Indien, Goa, Erfahrungen?*



phido schrieb:


> Hi, ich war 2002 3 Wochen in Goa und habe auch nen bisschen Kleinzeugs gefangen. Mein Vater ist im
> Jahr immer so 6 Monate dort. Dieses jahr bin ich den ganzen Februar da und werde mein Glück ausführlicher beim schleppen probieren. Kostet für uns Europäer ja auch wirklich nicht viel. Wenn du Tipps willst frag einfach. Ich will unbedingt mal einen großen grouper fangen die sind geil.#h



@ phido
dann wünsch ich dir natürlich viel Erfolg ...wenn du dann im März wieder da bist, würde ich mich über einen kurzen Bericht freuen, wie es gelaufen ist... und vielleicht auch wo man günstig ein Boot dafür chartern kann..


----------



## xpudel666x (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Indien, Goa, Erfahrungen?*

Professionelle Boote zum Schleppen gibt es soweit ich weis nur zwei Anbieter in der Hauptstadt Panaji und die werden auch nicht 'soo billig' sein.

Man kann sich natürlich von den Fischern ein wenig rumkarren lassen, aber ob da der Erfolg so riesig ist.

Wie gesagt, man kann dort je nach Stelle fette Barras vom Ufer fangen. Es könnten sogar GTs drin sein.. man muss nur die Stellen finden und entsprechend befischen.


----------



## phido (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Indien, Goa, Erfahrungen?*

Hallo@All

Ich bin im März leider schon wieder zurück im kalten Deutschland!!
Ich kann aber gerne aus Goa berichten. 2002 habe ich mir unter der Brücke in Candolim ein Boot mit führer für ca. 3 std geliehen, hat glaub ich ca. 400 INR gekosten und das war bestimmt noch Abzocke. Naja umgerechnet 8€ kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## xpudel666x (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Indien, Goa, Erfahrungen?*

und auch was rausgeholt?


----------



## Sassone (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Indien, Goa, Erfahrungen?*

das würde mich auch mal interessieren..


----------



## andydererste (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Indien, Goa, Erfahrungen?*

servus,
bin ab 10 februar auch in Indien. 
Werde ab dem 18 am cauvery zum Masheer fischen sein,
bzw. evtl. noch ein bisschen zum Snakehead fischen gehen. 
Mein fahrt von Bombay wird wahrscheinlich auch über Goa gehen, wäre nett wenn wir dann mal Kontakt aufnehmen könnten, damit ich mir ein bisschen was von deinem hart erarbeiteten Erfahrungen abschneiden kann 
Meeresangeln ist für mich eher absolutes Neuland.
es grüsst andeas


----------



## phido (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Indien, Goa, Erfahrungen?*

Hi also ich fliege am 31.01 hin und am 26.02 wieder zurück!! Da ich recht ungebunden bin könnte man sich ja mal treffen und gemeinsam fischen! Ist der Cauvery River in Karnataka??? Und wie kommst du von Goa aus dorthin? Zug? Ist das auf eigene Faust geplant oder von Deutschland aus gebucht?? Wenn du möchtest kann ich dir eine Indische Telefonnummer geben wo du mich in Goa erreichst. Gruß Philipp


----------



## waldschratnrw (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Indien, Goa, Erfahrungen?*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na ja, es schadet bestimmt nicht eine Rute dabei zu haben!|supergri
> 
> Sollte nur nicht zu weich sein...



das is ja bald Boardferkel verdächtig


----------



## phido (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Indien, Goa, Erfahrungen?*

Also auf der Angeltour mit Boot haben wir an den Felsen in etwa auf der höhe des Knast´s bei Port Aguada gefischt. Das ist auch mal voll gemein, die Insassen gucken den ganzen Tag auf das Anwesen des gegenüberliegenden Diamantenhändlers!! Kann man gut auf Google Earth sehen. Gefangen habe ich dort nur kleine total bunte Fische! Mit feinem Gerät, etwas Blei und kleinen Haken mit Muschelfleisch beködert fängt man dort sehr gut.


----------



## Honeyball (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Indien, Goa, Erfahrungen?*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na ja, es schadet bestimmt nicht eine Rute dabei zu haben!|supergri
> 
> Sollte nur nicht zu weich sein...





waldschratnrw schrieb:


> das is ja bald Boardferkel verdächtig



Ja, das sehe ich auch so. Zum Glück hast Du das noch rechtzeitig vor Monatsende bemerkt. Ich sammel mal den "lieben" Dirk ein...


----------

